# head shaving



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

what do you skinheads use? ive been using disposables for a while but thought about buying a headblade. anyone used this or recommend anything else?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Headblade-HeadBlade-Sport-Scalp-Razor/dp/B00278OG8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360501540&sr=8-1


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had one for years, really good, used to stock up on blades when I was in the states, but i believe Gillette ones will fit


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

I use whatever is on offer. Normally stuff like Gilette throw aways, but mainly cheap as fk crappy ones from lidl !

I do tend to take half my scalp off from time to time with them ! lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i use tesco value shaving foam and Gillette mac3 turbo razor (Because its the best a man can get). Tried cheaper blades once but they sliced the sh1t outta me.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

First glance I thought it was a new model of dyson hoover...... :lol:










Had to youtube the video to see how small they were........






Look pretty good, don't think even I could make a fcuk up with that..... :whistling:

Wonder what availability is like for new blades, are they one to their own.

Got one of these at the moment, really good had it for about 4 years and still does the bizz.......










they are great as you can do a no 1 up to 4 cut just by changing the guide, no good for shaving

down to the wood though..... I have yet to take that plunge......


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i used a beard trimmer which went down to about 1mm but since shaving theres no going back. only difference is whether its a headblade or a mach 3, the razors cost a lot if you add it up over the year


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you can buy new blades from them on a few uk sites btw


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Mite order one and take the plunge, after all if I don't like the shiney top look its

only for two weeks....right


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Been shaving my head for years and never seen one of these before.

Can anyone tell me what its like if you theres a few bumps and scars on yer head?

I don't want to be scapled...... I use a beard trimmer at the mo' and always get someone else to do it when using a wet razor.....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I use this no cuts or bumps and its quicker

View attachment 110496


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

if you do mate get the ATX model its supposed to be the best although a bit more expensive at 20clams. ordering one now


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I use this no cuts or bumps and its quicker
> 
> View attachment 110496


exclusively for black men


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I just go to the barbs every Friday and get a 1.5 grade.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I use this no cuts or bumps and its quicker
> 
> View attachment 110496


No good for me mate.....

I don't qualify on the basis it says its "formulated for black men".

Products designed for thicker afro-carribean type hair are far to strong for me.

My ....erm....."hairstyle" was designed by "Diana Bowles!!! "

:lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jake87 said:


> exclusively for black men


Get some boot polish you'll be good to go my brother.. Be warned it says its fragranced...that sh*t smells like nasty


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok just ordered this one...........










Some style'ish designs, this one looks like a kids motorized quad lol.

if it all goes t*ts up and I lose a ear or something am blaming Jake just for the record..... :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Try not to lose control of it lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a strange specimen


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> if you do mate get the ATX model its supposed to be the best although a bit more expensive at 20clams. ordering one now


 @jake87 How are you getting on with the headblade? Thinking about ordering one myself.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I can only imagine the blades for the Headblade cost a fortune.

I use Aldi disposables - work out about 10p each.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I used Gillette fusion thingys but they're fekin expensive, so I just use the electric shaver without a blade, use it on my back, chest and chin haha


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

MuscleM8 said:


> @jake87 How are you getting on with the headblade? Thinking about ordering one myself.


I'll use it tonight mate and get back to you.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I use this no cuts or bumps and its quicker
> 
> View attachment 110496


is that straight?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jake87 said:


> what do you skinheads use? ive been using disposables for a while but thought about buying a headblade. anyone used this or recommend anything else?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Headblade-HeadBlade-Sport-Scalp-Razor/dp/B00278OG8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360501540&sr=8-1


Been using the head blade for 5 years mate, I got mine from Mankind, the Gillette blades fit OK, if you can get the sharpner from Mankind it will save you a shedload of money in blades.

http://www.mankind.co.uk/razorpit-razor-blade-sharpener/10366474.html


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mach 3 or the ultamite shave is a cut throat shave. Now that feels awesome.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I just use Mac 3s, one blade lasts a month.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought some cheapo lidl offer and so far it's been pretty good. 1 blade 2 weeks worth.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

works well, first time i ever cut myself though because i lifted the wheels of my head to get round my ear and put too much pressure on other than that im pleased with it. cheers @Nidge anything to save a few quid!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sorry guys - 1 blade, one shave.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

bic just cause i love blood


----------

